# Ebenen mit Schnittmaske in Bild exportieren



## exestend (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe 40 ebenen (Bilder)
und ganz unten eine Schnittmaske.

Wie kann ich alle Bilder mit Schnittmaske exportieren?

Wenn ich Scripten > Ebenen in Bilder exportieren

mache, dann exportiert er mir die Bilder, die Schnittmaske ist aber z.B. Oval.

Er soll also jedes Bild nur so speichern, wie es auch zu sehen ist, wenn die Schnittmaske da ist.

LG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. August 2015)

Hallo,
mit diesem Script wirst du das nicht hinbekommen. Das Skript gibt wirklich jede Ebene so aus wie sie auch in PS existend ist. 
Ohne eventuell verknüpfte Einstellungen zu berücksichtigen.

Ich hätte jetzt auch keine Lösung alle Ebenen mit der Schnittmaske auszugeben. Außer diese mit jeder Ebene zu verbinden und vor dem Exportieren zu flatten.

Grüße


----------

